# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Attempted to read or write protected memory. This is often an indication that other m

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

i have an application that i use to test my example. i am creating a Cookie in Silverlight and access the Cookie in asp.net. In my example application works fine. The code for creating a Cookie is like this 



```
        private void SetCookies(string name, string value)
        {  
            // Call the SetCookie(name,value) JavaScript method
            string code = string.Format("document.getElementById('myIFrame').contentWindow.SetCookie('{0}','{1}')", name, value);
            HtmlPage.Window.Eval(code);
        }
```

and in my Page load of the Silverlight Page i have this 



```
  
            HtmlElement iframe = (HtmlElement)radHtmlPlaceholder1.HtmlPresenter.Children[0];
            // Set an ID to the IFrame so that can be used later when calling the javascript
            iframe.SetAttribute("id", "myIFrame");
```

I am using it this way because i want to access a Cookie or a Value from Silverlight in asp.net. The Element "RadhtmlplaceHolder1" is a telerik control that is being used as described here  [LINK]http://blogs.telerik.com/kirilstanoev/posts/11-05-10/reading_writing_cookies_with_htmlplaceholder_for_silverlight.aspx[/LINK] 
i will not go to the aspx page where the Cookie is being accessed, but the problem comes when setting it in this line 



```
      HtmlPage.Window.Eval(code);
```

*
Attempted to read or write protected memory. This is often an indication that other memory is corrupt* 

Please note that this is on a SilverlightChild Window 


Thanks

----------


## MattP

I'm not seeing anything you're doing different from telerik's example: http://blogs.telerik.com/blogs/posts...lverlight.aspx

I cringe that they're suggesting to use HtmlPage.Window.Eval rather than HtmlPage.Window.Invoke.

http://pietschsoft.com/post/2008/06/...op-Basics.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...(v=vs.95).aspx

----------

